# Hook up a receiver to my computer to listen to radio



## zipzappy (May 11, 2007)

Hi everyone, i have a Kenwood receiver for my TV which i can hook up speakers sub woofer ect... for home theater/radio, you all probably know what im talking about. 


My question is, is there a way that i can hook up the receiver to my computer so that i can listen to the radio through my computer speakers, the reason i wanna do this is because i wanna record a certain DJ on a radio station in good quality, the radio station lets you listen online but its only at 76kbs so the quality is very bad. i wanna record this DJ in high quality sound, if anybody knows how i can do this or has another solution it would be greatly appreciated

-some things to know are, i know for sure that the radio station isn't avaliable online in HD, also i have a audigy LS soundcard.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Your best bet would be to purchase a dvd player/recorder for your receiver and record it that way.


----------



## zipzappy (May 11, 2007)

thats not a bad idea, thanks, but you can record audio from the receiver with a dvd recorder?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

which kenwood unit do you have? If it has a line out jack, connect that to the blue line in jack on your computer. If it doesn't, do NOT try to use the speaker out, the voltage will be too high for the line input (use a headphone jack rather, as that would have low voltage). A home seperates tuner somehow manages to come out to better than 200 bucks. If you somehow could manage good reception off a FM walkman or something, that could work (again, using headphone jack).


----------



## craigwatanabe (Jan 28, 2008)

When I was a DJ back in the 80's I needed to make periodic air checks for self evaluations. I ended up buying a boombox that could record FM broadcasts on a cassette tapes instead of making a studio aircheck off of the studio cassette deck. The boom box was right there next to me and just before I cracked the mic (went on air) I started the recorder.

Fast forward to the 21st century, now you can buy MP3 players with FM radios that record onto memory sticks in really good quality. After recording the DJ you can simply download it to your computer thru the USB connection and save it as a music file. Once there you can use music editing programs to clean up and take out stuff you don't want to hear.


----------



## zipzappy (May 11, 2007)

craig ty for your reply, thats a perfect idea but, i should of mentioned that i have this program on my computer that i can schedule/time recordings, this way i can do other things while recording, thats why your idea doesn't help much unless theres an mp3 player that can scedule/time recordings


magnet head, thanks for your reply as well, i have this one http://www.shopping.com/xPF-Kenwood-VR-705


----------

